# The mech tube lovers thread (a.k.a. Oooh shiny!)



## SouthernCelt (14/10/17)

As the title says, this thread is for all you tube lovers to post pics of your beauties. Because there's nothing sexier than a shiny tube mech mod I tell ya!

Kicking off with my just polished League Of Scoundrels CONSVR brass mod, with freshly rebuilt Recoil Anarchist Edition brass RDA.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/10/17)



Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## SouthernCelt (14/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 110332


Awesome! I need to get some of those gloves!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KZOR (14/10/17)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## RayDeny (14/10/17)

I know I’ve posted this on another thread but I just love the sparkles.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## SouthernCelt (14/10/17)

RayDeny said:


> View attachment 110355
> I know I’ve posted this on another thread but I just love the sparkles.


A fine collection! I have my eye on a Rose Finch....


----------



## CeeJay (15/10/17)

SouthernCelt said:


> A fine collection! I have my eye on a Rose Finch....


Me too


----------



## Ghanim (5/12/17)

RayDeny said:


> View attachment 110355
> I know I’ve posted this on another thread but I just love the sparkles.


My finch ONLY looks like that for a day LOL

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Mahir (5/12/17)

Kennedy 24 x Goon 24

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/17)

Poldiac with Skyline!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (15/1/18)

I love me a good setup. This counts as one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hallucinated_ (17/1/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hallucinated_ (17/1/18)

Oh me like it shiny...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (17/1/18)

@Ghanim why dont you send some pics of Gerty

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (18/1/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> View attachment 119401
> 
> 
> Oh me like it shiny...


Is that the Sicario?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hallucinated_ (18/1/18)

Stosta said:


> Is that the Sicario?


Yes is its, with the new dead rabbit challenge caps.

Must say the new caps apart from being either naval brass or t2 copper is awesome on flav... and looks epic lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (18/1/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> Yes is its, with the new dead rabbit challenge caps.
> 
> Must say the new caps apart from being either naval brass or t2 copper is awesome on flav... and looks epic lol


Wow it looks good!

Hmmm... I've been super tempted to get a Sicario because they're going for a steal ATM but only in stainless steel.

Say something to convince me to save my money?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hallucinated_ (18/1/18)

Stosta said:


> Wow it looks good!
> 
> Hmmm... I've been super tempted to get a Sicario because they're going for a steal ATM but only in stainless steel.
> 
> Say something to convince me to save my money?



Do it Stosta, Do it !
It has not left my had since ive bought it, Do it haha.

Yea get one while they are still a steal, I have got some coils from Smilely in here, and are really impressed ! The best thing is the smooth as cream magnetic fire button and like they state, it hits hard !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (18/1/18)

Stosta said:


> Wow it looks good!
> 
> Hmmm... I've been super tempted to get a Sicario because they're going for a steal ATM but only in stainless steel.
> 
> Say something to convince me to save my money?


Invest in a study policy for the little one!
Not that @Hallucinated_ is helping!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (18/1/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> Do it Stosta, Do it !
> It has not left my had since ive bought it, Do it haha.
> 
> Yea get one while they are still a steal, I have got some coils from Smilely in here, and are really impressed ! The best thing is the smooth as cream magnetic fire button and like they state, it hits hard !



You almost got a dislike! This is NOT what I needed to hear! 



Andre said:


> Invest in a study policy for the little one!
> Not that @Hallucinated_ is helping!



Haha! Probably sage advice, but my kid is a child genius so he'll get bursaries. You should see the way he fills a nappy with poop, then gets his feet in it while I'm changing him, and then covers the room in pee for extra oomph... He's super smart!

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Stosta (18/1/18)

It just went up on the Daly Deals too! R500 I had to get one!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Deadz (18/1/18)

Stosta said:


> It just went up on the Daly Deals too! R500 I had to get one!



Same Here  A Nice Add to the Mech collection

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## acorn (18/1/18)

Stosta said:


> It just went up on the Daly Deals too! R500 I had to get one!


Something to keep the wait more bearable:

Also had to get one to fit my 22 & 24 OG Goons, both in stainless 

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (18/1/18)

I have 6 quality Tube Mech mods. I am done with new tanks. Good old RDA’s and dripping is my preference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/1/18)

Mine is the biggest

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Room Fogger (18/1/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Mine is the biggest
> 
> View attachment 119558


That's not a mod, it's a ROD

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## kabir499 (15/2/18)

Old Faithful 









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst (15/2/18)

kabir499 said:


> Old Faithful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. Ill post a photo of my tube mech in the morning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. B (16/2/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> Yes is its, with the new dead rabbit challenge caps.
> 
> Must say the new caps apart from being either naval brass or t2 copper is awesome on flav... and looks epic lol


How's the airflow on the new DR caps??


----------



## antonherbst (16/2/18)

I am back on the tube mech for today. Part of my review of this juice line from Majestic Vapor @Sash this tastes better the longer it steeps in my possession.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kabir499 (16/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> I am back on the tube mech for today. Part of my review of this juice line from Majestic Vapor @Sash this tastes better the longer it steeps in my possession.
> 
> View attachment 122494


Yummy!!!!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Room Fogger (16/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> I am back on the tube mech for today. Part of my review of this juice line from Majestic Vapor @Sash this tastes better the longer it steeps in my possession.
> 
> View attachment 122494


I can attest that the mech combo in the picture ROCKS, had the privilege of handling it and asking a toot or two, WOW. Convinced me to get a coppervape mech to start out with, now just to build for it! Busy studying ohms law and battery safety, it still scares the holy cr@p out of me, so want to be comfortable when I start. But in all honesty I can't wait!!!!

Will get to the big boy toys later once I turn 22 x 2 +vat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (6/3/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> View attachment 119401
> 
> 
> Oh me like it shiny...


That looks amazing! I've got the same set up but I've had a black 3d printed sleeve made for mine to reduce weight and improve performance





Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hallucinated_ (6/3/18)

Mr. B said:


> That looks amazing! I've got the same set up but I've had a black 3d printed sleeve made for mine to reduce weight and improve performance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sexual mech this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fuzz (6/3/18)

Getting my polish game up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Mr. B (7/3/18)

Fuzz said:


> Getting my polish game up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How's the KO mech mod? Does it hit as hard as it's name suggest?


----------



## GerritVisagie (7/3/18)

Mr. B said:


> How's the KO mech mod? Does it hit as hard as it's name suggest?



I don't think there's a better value for money tube out there. 
In my experience, it hits just as well, if not better than the vgod elite. 
But then again, copper is copper... Chinese or American, the real decider is your battery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mr. B (7/3/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> I don't think there's a better value for money tube out there.
> In my experience, it hits just as well, if not better than the vgod elite.
> But then again, copper is copper... Chinese or American, the real decider is your battery.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I've been playing around with the idea of getting the KO or the VGOD elite. I've tried an elite and it wasn't half bad though I was curious about how the KO compares

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. B (8/3/18)

Just finished giving them a polish





Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## GerritVisagie (9/3/18)

An old favourite refurbished. 
And to truly enjoy it in all its glory, the good old Karma rdta. 
Can't believe what a good vape this still is, considering the price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## BumbleBee (9/3/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> An old favourite refurbished.
> And to truly enjoy it in all its glory, the good old Karma rdta.
> Can't believe what a good vape this still is, considering the price.
> 
> ...


That looks really good, wow. Nice job

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (9/3/18)

BumbleBee said:


> That looks really good, wow. Nice job



I has the "black lines" idea in my head for a long time, but that Matt black is absolutely beautiful
I was tempted to leave it, but the atty is glossy... 
So, soon a new project


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (9/3/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> An old favourite refurbished.
> And to truly enjoy it in all its glory, the good old Karma rdta.
> Can't believe what a good vape this still is, considering the price.
> 
> ...



A job well done. Wow it looks beautifull. Great idea.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Leven Naicker (10/5/18)

Let's see those shiny mods.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Leven Naicker (10/5/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (11/5/18)

Leven Naicker said:


> View attachment 131647



Nice! Are there two mods there? Or is it a stack you baught


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leven Naicker (11/5/18)

Tha


GerritVisagie said:


> Nice! Are there two mods there? Or is it a stack you baught
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bud! Well I bought it as a stack set up but the guy informed me that it was originally 2 mods but the housing and switch had gotten lost


----------



## Zia (10/6/18)

They’re not shiny, they’re not rare and they aren’t really a big deal, but these are my precious babies!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA (10/6/18)

Good old Vanilla mod, with a custom patina done by me

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Modyrts (28/8/18)

Posted this on another thread where i stripped this from white.

Would love to see this thread take life. Nothing more beautiful than a shiney mech tube

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (28/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> Would love to see this threat take life.


What threat? Lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Modyrts (28/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> What threat? Lol



Thread* XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> What threat? Lol



Well it is a mech mod...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (28/8/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-mech-tube-lovers-thread-a-k-a-oooh-shiny.t43063/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts (28/8/18)

vicTor said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-mech-tube-lovers-thread-a-k-a-oooh-shiny.t43063/


Imagine that


----------



## Leven Naicker (8/10/18)

Finally complete

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CeeJay (16/10/18)

Locally made Boomstick after a fresh polish

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CeeJay (16/10/18)

Freshly polished VooDoo wand, really my hardest hitting mech with the silver upgrade.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Leven Naicker (16/10/18)

CeeJay said:


> View attachment 148629
> Freshly polished VooDoo wand, really my hardest hitting mech with the silver upgrade.


This looks fantastic, what tool did you use to attach the mod to the drill bud ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CeeJay (16/10/18)

Leven Naicker said:


> This looks fantastic, what tool did you use to attach the mod to the drill bud ?




￼I bought this jig off 3fvape, can be used for attys as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leven Naicker (16/10/18)

CeeJay said:


> View attachment 148707
> ￼I bought this jig off 3fvape, can be used for attys as well.


Thanks bud, just gonna be a bit of a mission to order 1 from them


----------



## CeeJay (16/10/18)

Took 4 months to get here, wonder if we can get some made locally?


----------



## Leven Naicker (16/10/18)

CeeJay said:


> Took 4 months to get here, wonder if we can get some made locally?


I'm sure if someone had a design they could make it locally but the question is who ?


----------



## JurgensSt (8/12/18)

Finally I can post a pic in this thread. 

My first tube.







Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger (8/12/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Finally I can post a pic in this thread.
> 
> My first tube.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CeeJay (8/12/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Finally I can post a pic in this thread.
> 
> My first tube.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, good choice on the stainless steel

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CeeJay (8/12/18)

copper is pretty an shiny but SS is maintenance free

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt (8/12/18)

Not a big fan of copper. Next one will be gun metal if I can find one

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/12/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Finally I can post a pic in this thread.
> 
> My first tube.
> 
> ...


How you finding it so far?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (8/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> How you finding it so far?


I'm enjoying it. RDA has very good flavour. Kit is heavy for it's size but I like it.

Money well spent 


Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kabir499 (23/12/18)

Just a little Pre Christmas Clean





Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AneesEbrahim (24/1/19)

Stacked broadside all polished up. This eliquid shines at a high wattage

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## AneesEbrahim (9/2/19)

Polished up the side fire Broadside Brizo, to enjoy this eliquid by @RiaanRed

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33 (9/2/19)

AneesEbrahim said:


> View attachment 157967
> 
> 
> Polished up the side fire Broadside Brizo, to enjoy this eliquid by @RiaanRed


Nice!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AneesEbrahim (9/2/19)

Paul33 said:


> Nice!!!


Thanks man!


----------



## AneesEbrahim (27/2/19)

Revived the AV Gyre with my new Goon 22, thanks to @Paul33

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (27/2/19)

AneesEbrahim said:


> View attachment 159177
> 
> 
> Revived the AV Gyre with my new Goon 22, thanks to @Paul33


Ooooooooohhhhhhhh look how shiny it is!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AneesEbrahim (7/3/19)

Unpacked all the tubes to give them a polish and some much needed maintenance

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## cgs (7/3/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Finally I can post a pic in this thread.
> 
> My first tube.



Man I'm so bummed. Really wanted a brass one. Supplier came back to me and said they sold out. In stock when I payed for it but...go figure.

How are you getting on with yours still? Worth it?

Was considering a Tauren.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JurgensSt (7/3/19)

cgs said:


> Man I'm so bummed. Really wanted a brass one. Supplier came back to me and said they sold out. In stock when I played for it but...go figure.
> 
> How are you getting on with yours? Worth it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Use it daily. Not the easiest to travel with so it stays at home


Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny (8/3/19)

AneesEbrahim said:


> View attachment 159992
> 
> 
> Unpacked all the tubes to give them a polish and some much needed maintenance



Oh you going to force me to give my tubes some well deserved love. Wow they do look wonderful all bright and shiny.


----------



## JurgensSt (8/3/19)

Anyone with a SS tube that needs a new home ?

Send from the small screen


----------



## AneesEbrahim (8/3/19)

RayDeny said:


> Oh you going to force me to give my tubes some well deserved love. Wow they do look wonderful all bright and shiny.



Thanks and you should! Tube mechs deserve some loving too  upload some pictures when you do your maintenance, I'd like to see your collection


----------



## Silver (11/3/19)

AneesEbrahim said:


> View attachment 159992
> 
> 
> Unpacked all the tubes to give them a polish and some much needed maintenance



Wow, that looks incredible @AneesEbrahim !


----------



## AneesEbrahim (11/3/19)

Silver said:


> Wow, that looks incredible @AneesEbrahim !



Thanks @Silver I am a sucker for mechanical tube mods, but unfortunately they don't get used much because they aren't very practical and require too much maintenance

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RayDeny (28/4/19)

Bit of a Sunday cleanup, I do love my brass.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 15


----------



## JurgensSt (28/4/19)

RayDeny said:


> Bit of a Sunday cleanup, I do love my brass.
> 
> View attachment 164878


Beautiful collection 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Vape0206 (7/5/19)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## waja09 (19/5/19)

This DJV Mech is great! Really impressed...





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G (19/5/19)

Sebone & Goon Titanium goodness

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## AneesEbrahim (19/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> Sebone & Goon Titanium goodness
> View attachment 166869



What a gorgeous combo

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## RayDeny (20/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> Sebone & Goon Titanium goodness
> View attachment 166869



Now that is a killer setup!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Braam Karsten (22/5/19)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Comrad Juju (19/6/19)

So I finally got to build the Arcless today. Slapped the apocalypse on it with a .12 build and grabbed a 40T

Reviews looked really good on it and yes it looks like some other tubes on the market. 

Build quality is good but unfortunately the switch is a Pos as it doesn’t fire every time....Well that lasted 2 min and I took the switch apart and bazzinga after a good clean it hits like my Complyf H20 . Haven’t gone from really ticked of to really happy like this in a while 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## JurgensSt (17/7/19)

Enjoying this mod since Monday






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (17/7/19)

Comrad Juju said:


> So I finally got to build the Arcless today. Slapped the apocalypse on it with a .12 build and grabbed a 40T
> 
> Reviews looked really good on it and yes it looks like some other tubes on the market.
> 
> ...


Man that looks good, I'm loving my coil art mage v2 however I'm getting arcing and I have no idea how to stop it, funny enough never had arcing on my broadside... Maybe it's time for the arcless lol


----------



## kabir499 (25/9/19)

kabir499 said:


> Just a little Pre Christmas Clean
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hakhan (26/9/19)

in dire need of a clean

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kabir499 (26/9/19)

Need to give my Paddy some TLC soon 





Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliGuy (26/9/19)

Love this little 22mm Stingray X tube with the Maverick RDTA. Great flavor and in hand feel.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## camie (26/9/19)

Comrad Juju said:


> So I finally got to build the Arcless today. Slapped the apocalypse on it with a .12 build and grabbed a 40T
> 
> Reviews looked really good on it and yes it looks like some other tubes on the market.
> 
> ...


nice apocalypse


----------



## JurgensSt (26/9/19)

Smokjoy Tnt 26650 Tube Mech


















Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## CTRiaan (4/10/19)

Sir Vape has the Arcless stack extension in stock.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...fe-x-ambitionz-vaperr-arcless-stack-extension


----------



## JurgensSt (11/11/19)

Picked up today









Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt (13/12/19)

SS Friday





Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (13/12/19)

My new addition thanx to Mr Fiki. Sooo pretty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Hakhan (11/1/20)

Battery Mooch is also testing volt drops...check out on youtube and has a list of the all mechs he has tested to date. Very interesting results.

Que....everyone running to get a broadside

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MORGENLATTE (12/1/20)

One of my current favourites. I just Love brass and Copper tubes. Ronin x2 with Sherman 25rda

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## MORGENLATTE (12/1/20)

Love my AV gyre acid wash too. Aluminium and one of the few none brass mods i have. The purewattage Gambler is also a favourite, with a custom Carnage on top.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## MORGENLATTE (12/1/20)

Sorry for posting so much. Havent been on here for 4 years lol, and my collection has grown considerebly in that time. 
Here a few more. Purge is one of my favourites. The Cnsvr is the everyday carry. The killer gun is one of the smallest mechs i own, and is beautifully made

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt (16/1/20)

Purge collection new addition






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hazard (17/1/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Ghanim (17/1/20)

MORGENLATTE said:


> View attachment 187333
> One of my current favourites. I just Love brass and Copper tubes. Ronin x2 with Sherman 25rda


I really, really wanna get a Ronin this year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MORGENLATTE (23/1/20)

Ghanim said:


> I really, really wanna get a Ronin this year


They are Worth it. This ronin is up for trade currently, because im focusing more on purge and complyfe at the moment


----------



## Hazard (25/1/20)

Just got one of these. Awesome for polishing copper and brass mech tubes. So easy. All Done in 5min flat.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (15/2/20)

Hazard said:


> View attachment 187799



Oh damn! Where dis you scale that from brother?? I so want one. 
Looking at a Kennedy Vindicator right now, but i need a black tube this time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hazard (15/2/20)

GerritVisagie said:


> Oh damn! Where dis you scale that from brother?? I so want one.
> Looking at a Kennedy Vindicator right now, but i need a black tube this time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



got it from 3FVape. They had them for a good price.


----------



## swisscheese (15/2/20)

BumbleBee said:


> Mine is the biggest
> 
> View attachment 119558


winguardium leviosa

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RayDeny (1/3/20)

Bit of a tube family photo.




Definitely need to up my tube mod game.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Mollie (1/3/20)

Hazard said:


> got it from 3FVape. They had them for a good price.


Just checked out their web page
One question
How long do you wait for shipment?

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hazard (1/3/20)

The vaper said:


> Just checked out their web page
> One question
> How long do you wait for shipment?
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



hi. Waited about a week. From order to having it delivered.


----------



## Hazard (1/3/20)

My new toy. Loving it. Keen with the ZeusX
Next to get the Asgard mini for this mech.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hazard (8/3/20)

All polished up.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Anthony Richardson (9/3/20)

Modyrts said:


> Posted this on another thread where i stripped this from white.
> 
> Would love to see this thread take life. Nothing more beautiful than a shiney mech tube
> 
> View attachment 143699



I know this is an old post, but could you perhaps explain how you striped it. I got a black one and would love to get it stripped but I'm a little sceptical just taking sandpaper and just going ham.


----------



## Hazard (15/3/20)

Hi. 

looking for some opinions. 
I am looking at getting the Asgard Mini to go on top of my keen. Thinking of getting the mini due to it being 25mm and 28mm with the beauty ring. Had a look at some pics on the net and think that it looks good. And the fact that I will be able to use the mini on other mechs at 25mm. what I want to know. Is there anyone of you that has one that can advise on the performance of the Asgard Mini. I have check the reviews and looks good. Just want to get the opinions of the guys and gals here. 
thanks in advance.


----------



## JurgensSt (15/3/20)

I have both the Asgard (30mm) and Asgard Mini.

Get one if you can. 

Sent from small screen


----------



## Hazard (26/3/20)

JurgensSt said:


> I have both the Asgard (30mm) and Asgard Mini.
> 
> Get one if you can.
> 
> Sent from small screen



thanks. Good advice. I picked one up and I’m loving it. Got the Asgard Mini. Thought I could use it on a few of my mods then.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt (26/3/20)

Hazard said:


> thanks. Good advice. I picked one up and I’m loving it. Got the Asgard Mini. Thought I could use it on a few of my mods then.
> View attachment 192946


Congrats on the new RDA.
Happy I could help 

Sent from small screen


----------



## THE REAPER (25/4/20)

Dont know if i can ask this here but i want to buy a mech mod doe anyone know of some one that wants to sell one but price can range from (200 to about 400) if some one knows please let me know.


----------



## Hazard (12/5/20)

My new shiny toys. The copper Keen and the copper Ardent for my copper dreamer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (13/6/20)

Some really nice mods in this thread. Years ago I used to take the piss out of the guys getting all worked up about their pipe bombs, but they were nothing like some of these collections.

I'm f@ckin jealous.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (13/6/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Dont know if i can ask this here but i want to buy a mech mod doe anyone know of some one that wants to sell one but price can range from (200 to about 400) if some one knows please let me know.


I have one mech mod that's been lying in a cupboard for years. Stainless steel Launcher clone, nothing special, but it is very well engineered, very solid, weighty, smooth threading and fire button, telescopic, i love it but dont use it. If any pipe bomb lover wants it I may as well pass it on to where it will be appreciated.

https://www.fasttech.com/product/1527300-launcher-v2-telescopic-mechanical-mod

Engraving is different.



/edit. 'tis been given to someone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hazard (6/7/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Stranger (7/7/20)

Please stop posting porn

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (7/7/20)

Stranger said:


> Please stop posting porn


Be happy he didn't post a woody 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (7/7/20)

Aw man some of those mechs are just stunning

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Morix (9/11/21)

BumbleBee said:


> Mine is the biggest
> 
> View attachment 119558


This belongs in the adult section.


----------



## Morix (9/11/21)

RayDeny said:


> Bit of a Sunday cleanup, I do love my brass.
> 
> View attachment 164878


Goeie fok.


----------



## Angelskeeper (9/11/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> I have one mech mod that's been lying in a cupboard for years. Stainless steel Launcher clone, nothing special, but it is very well engineered, very solid, weighty, smooth threading and fire button, telescopic, i love it but dont use it. If any pipe bomb lover wants it I may as well pass it on to where it will be appreciated.
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/product/1527300-launcher-v2-telescopic-mechanical-mod
> 
> ...





I also have a telescopic clone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Morix (27/11/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

